# Simple & Easy Test For Recessed Chin



## crunch (Feb 13, 2019)

Draw an imaginary line from the middle of your nose to the floor. 

Does your chin pass your nose? Congratulations! Your chin is not recessed.






Note: By "middle" I really mean the first 1/3rd because nose sizes vary, the area where it's still bone and not cartilage


----------



## adrianolm (Feb 13, 2019)

Why do that if you can tell if ur Chin is recessed just by looking at the pic xd


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 13, 2019)

recessed chin shall not be confused with overjet, which can give the illusion of a recessed chin. The guy on the right has a fairly ponty chin, but he has a massive overjet, so his entire lower jaw gets dragged back.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Feb 13, 2019)

Low IQ post


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> recessed chin shall not be confused with overjet, which can give the illusion of a recessed chin. The guy on the right has a fairly ponty chin, but he has a massive overjet, so his entire lower jaw gets dragged back.


Then what causes a recessed chin? Starting to think mine might just be an overjet which I do have


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> recessed chin shall not be confused with overjet, which can give the illusion of a recessed chin. The guy on the right has a fairly ponty chin, but he has a massive overjet, so his entire lower jaw gets dragged back.


Yep, he needs bsso


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 14, 2019)

Doesn't the head have to be aligned to the Frankfurt plane?


----------



## Ropemaxing (Feb 14, 2019)

Only Makes ou look more "dominant" that's it


----------



## vis (Feb 14, 2019)

if you have to look at the ceiling for your chin to pass your maxilla its over


----------



## Coping (Feb 14, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> Only Makes ou look more "dominant" that's it
> View attachment 20754
> 
> 
> ...


That’s enough for it to matter a lot tbh it makes your side profile look x10 better


----------



## Ropemaxing (Feb 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> That’s enough for it to matter a lot tbh it makes your side profile look x10 better



Too


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Feb 14, 2019)

w


Ropemaxing said:


> Too
> 
> View attachment 20757


sam person?


----------

